# New Evidence Reveals Impact of Fecal Transplantation upon Gut Flora and Digestive Health in IBS



## useraccount (Oct 13, 2013)

New Evidence Reveals Impact of Fecal Transplantation upon Gut Flora and Digestive Health  Among Immune Compromised Patients and Those with Chronic GI Disorders: IBD, IBS

*Released:* 10/11/2013 11:00 AM EDT
*Embargo expired:* 10/14/2013 8:00 AM EDT

*San Diego, CA (October 14, 2013) - *Fecal microbiota transplantation (FMT) is effective in resolving _Clostridium difficile_ infection (CDI) in immunocompromised patients with few serious adverse events according to an retrospective series presented at the 78th Annual Scientific Meeting of the American College of Gastroenterology.

source:

http://gi.org/media/press-releases-for-acg-annual-scientific-meeting/fmt-ibd-ibs/


----------

